# MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obispo



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obispo*

We just had a great event at Marina Auto Stereo this past weekend, but we're not done with August yet. We have two back to back 2X SQ Only events coming up towards the end of August, one in Torrance, CA as our yearly "Tune-up In Torrance" event and the second in the always pleasant central coast of San Luis Obispo, CA. Come join us as it's not too late to collect some points as we get ready for MECA California's state finals!

*Where:*
19210 Van Ness Avenue
Torrance, CA 90501

*When:*
Saturday, August 27, 2016 - 10am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/516709135193694

*Where:*
Drive Customs
3536 S. Higuera Street
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

*When:*
Sunday, August 28, 2016 - 9:30am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1204981482866995

*Who's in?*


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obi*

I'm gonna do what I can to make it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obi*

^ the project almost done? Looking forward to seeing it. 

These events are next weekend folks! Weather is looking great.

Saturday forecast in Torrance is high of 73, low of 63.

Sunday forecast in San Luis Obispo is high of 76, low of 55.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obi*



papasin said:


> ^ the project almost done? Looking forward to seeing it.


Not even close to done...i'll be bringing a car with nothing playing, but the speakers will be done, haha. Hopefully the interior is done, but we'll see.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA California 4X SQ Only weekend - August 27-28, 2016 - Torrance & San Luis Obi*

Scores posted.

Torrance: MECA Events
San Luis Obispo: MECA Events

Pics (and video) on FB event pages.

2016 MECA CA State Finals thread posted:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...state-finals-october-2-2016-riverside-ca.html


----------

